# Nigerian Dwarf vs Pygmy Buck



## pattyjean73 (Jun 23, 2014)

I am getting some nigerian dwarf does in the upcoming weeks.  I plan to breed them for family milk/cheese/soap purposes. When I was looking at the nigerians I noticed that the breeder's buck didn't have a "goatie" smell but it was obvious he was in rut.  
1) Is this common with Nigerians?  
2) Is this true for pygmies?
3) Since I won't be keeping any young buck kids, would it be better for me to get a pygmy so that the unwanted offspring could be used for meat?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2014)

They don't have a goatie smell this time of year because they aren't rutting.  They will have all the goatie smell you can stand starting about the end of August.  By the time Dec and January roll around they are completely brown from urine.  I currently have 4 mature Nigerian Bucks, so I have plenty of first hand experience with them.

I don't know anything about Pygmies so I can't say if this is the case or not..  I'm guessing it is the case too because they are goats.

I don't know the answer to number 3.  We have no problem selling Nigerian wethers, probably would be the same if you cross with Pygmies.  But, your doe's would be better dairy goats if you just stick with Nigerians.  You might want to do that if you are going to eat them yourselves.  I don't think there is a huge market if you were going to sell for meat for a Pygerian, but I don't really know.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 23, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> They don't have a goatie smell this time of year because they aren't rutting.  They will have all the goatie smell you can stand starting about the end of August.  By the time Dec and January roll around they are completely brown from urine.  I currently have 4 mature Nigerian Bucks, so I have plenty of first hand experience with them.
> 
> I don't know anything about Pygmies so I can't say if this is the case or not..  I'm guessing it is the case too because they are goats.
> 
> I don't know the answer to number 3.  We have no problem selling Nigerian wethers, probably would be the same if you cross with Pygmies.  But, your doe's would be better dairy goats if you just stick with Nigerians.  You might want to do that if you are going to eat them yourselves.  I don't think there is a huge market if you were going to sell for meat for a Pygerian, but I don't really know.



That makes sense.  I've never met a mature buck that didn't have the goatie smell.  ha ha  Naaa, not really interested in selling the offspring so that's why I was considering a pygmy...  just for our own consumption.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 23, 2014)

Pygmy bucks are the same. You may want to considering selling offspring for pets. I had three this spring. They went pretty fast. Except one ended up staying because she broke her leg and I put to much $$$ into her to sell her. I got $100.00 for my other two.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 24, 2014)

We can sell more Nigerian wethers than we have.  In the city of Raleigh they allow two "miniature" goats if you have at least a 3rd of an acre lot.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 24, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> We can sell more Nigerian wethers than we have.  In the city of Raleigh they allow two "miniature" goats if you have at least a 3rd of an acre lot.



I wish that were true for all cities.  People need to be more self reliant. Even if they are only pets, one of these days they might appreciate a goat who COULD be milked if needed.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 24, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Pygmy bucks are the same. You may want to considering selling offspring for pets. I had three this spring. They went pretty fast. Except one ended up staying because she broke her leg and I put to much $$$ into her to sell her. I got $100.00 for my other two.



Thanks for the input.  I guess it wouldn't hurt to sell a kid or two to help pay for hay. Worth considering I guess.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've always thought that "pygmy" was a term used interchangeably with "miniature" or for the myotonic breeds.  But I guess if I understand correctly that there is an African pygmy which is a different breed altogether from the myotonic.  Can anyone tell me the difference between the two?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 25, 2014)

Pygmy is a breed unto itself - even though a lot of people think it refers to a small goat, like you mentioned.  The registry is National Pygmy Goat Association and on their website you can learn a great deal.  They should also have the breed standard so that you can learn to tell a "real" pygmy from just a small goat.  There are certain breed characteristics that make it pretty easy.  A Myotonic goat is commonly called a "fainting" goat - totally different breed.  I'm not as familiar with Myotonics, but I'm sure there is plenty of online info on that breed as well.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 26, 2014)

Awww thanks for the info.  I'll check out the registry and learn up on them.


----------

